# WA Elapid ID, please?



## AdhamhRuadh (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey everyone,
My sister just sent me a pic of this (unfortunately dead) beauty and was hoping someone could provide a positive ID on it? Was taken in Mandurah, WA. I'm not hugely up on Elapid ID but I was thinking Dugite or Western Brown? She reckons it's about 2 metres, so probably 1-1.5. 

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 8, 2015)

Dugite - very common indeed down that way.

Jamie


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Oct 8, 2015)

Great, was leaning more towards Dugite. Thanks for that, Jamie!

Adam


----------



## eipper (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree with Jamie- Dugite


----------

